# Stores in GVA that sell tanks & stands combo w/ sumps



## NairyHipples (9 mo ago)

Hi everyone!

I'm getting back into saltwater aquariums and was wondering if anyone know a store around the Greater Vancouver Area where I can purchase an aquarium tank with a stand that is retrofitted with an overflow and sump already? I know that there are many retailers online but I'd like to see them in person if possible.


----------



## Lutefisk (Jun 29, 2014)

NairyHipples said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm getting back into saltwater aquariums and was wondering if anyone know a store around the Greater Vancouver Area where I can purchase an aquarium tank with a stand that is retrofitted with an overflow and sump already? I know that there are many retailers online but I'd like to see them in person if possible.


I'd check out J&L Aquatics.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

JL Aquatics - A Canadian online aquarium store for livestock and supplies.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I’ve made like 20 setups if that interest you


----------

